# BLM may finally have a plan for wild horses?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.horsenation.com/2016/09/...nasia-of-excess-mustangs-qa-with-ben-masters/

It's not ideal, but absolutely necessary. I just hope the uniformed, unattached public that has no grasp on the situation doesn't stop it, but I'm guessing they will.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Seen lots of wild horses while dove hunting. I was surprised at how many there were.:shock:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Not a chance this will happen even if it needs to.
Maybe if the land was given to the state they could throw 14 million dollars at this problem too and magically make it disappear.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Article relating to subject...

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/adventure/features/wild-horses-euthanasia/


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Not a chance this will happen even if it needs to.
> Maybe if the land was given to the state they could throw 14 million dollars at this problem too and magically make it disappear.


Too funny...that's just it--if the FEDS are getting bogged down in lawsuits and unable to get things done, how in the heck are the states going to be able to make things work without federal dollars? It sounds like a wonderful way to increase our state taxes astronomically!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Too funny...that's just it--if the FEDS are getting bogged down in lawsuits and unable to get things done, how in the heck are the states going to be able to make things work without federal dollars? It sounds like a wonderful way to increase our state taxes astronomically!


.... That or sale the problem that has astronomical costs. Fix the policies congress, the land managment agencies aren't the problem. You are!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve on this issue is the mindset and phraseology that is so ingrained of "wild" horses. These are feral horses, and it isn't "their" habitat and ecosystem just like it isn't the cattle and sheep's ecosystem. It is the bison, deer, elk, pronghorn, jackrabbit, etc's ecosystem though, and those animals get steam rolled by the romanticism of the old West and horses running into the sunset. 

Simple solution: open season. I'll bring the grill and show you how tasty these equines are!

*people pay good money to go to australia and shoot donkeys and camels. Why, add a B&C or SCI category for horses and I bet SFW will start selling Dugway Premium Mustang tags at auction for the basement bargain price of a 4 bedroom starter home.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> .... That or sale the problem that has astronomical costs.


Exactly...and this is why any politician who says that he/she will not sale that land off is being disingenuous. The moment the state were to figure out that they cannot afford to manage the land and the lawsuits that come with it is the same moment they will begin to try and sell it off!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I made the mistake of reading the comments. What I want to know is what are all the bleeding hearts from other states that have never seen the damage these horses cause doing to help the problem? How many of these precious, innocent horses have they adopted? 

The people that are crying foul because the BLM wants to get the NON-NATIVE feral horse population to a sustainable level are probably the same people that pushed so hard for wolves to be reintroduced in YNP because wolves were native. Then they cry foul when the population objective is met and delisting is proposed or heaven forbid a management hunt. For these kind of people it's not about native species, proper wildlife management, or whats best for the land; it's all about the feelings of someone removed hundreds if not thousands of miles away from where the issue lies. 

Someone should start a petition to stop the BLM. Then when the petition gets 85K signatures, the BLM can ship one of these precious "Wild" mustangs to each person who signs the petition and tell them it's now their problem to deal with.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I saw an article last night about this how the move was going to "eradicate the poor, endangered wild horse so the greedy cattlemen could make more money". Did a pretty good job of simplifying the argument and completely missing the true science or reasoning behind the need for something like this. This article was urging for people to write the Secretary of the Interior and congress and protest it. It may be helpful for some of us to write letters and urge science based management.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

......do you know what Goob could do with a horse and a few spices :EAT:


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

gdog said:


> ......do you know what Goob could do with a horse and a few spices :EAT:


My mouth is watering at the thought... :EAT:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Someone should start a petition to stop the BLM. Then when the petition gets 85K signatures, the BLM can ship one of these precious "Wild" mustangs to each person who signs the petition and tell them it's now their problem to deal with.


This proposal should be taken seriously. This should be rational in the minds of those who sign such a petition. On a serious note I think I already saw a petition that had about 40,000 signatures already yesterday. By all means if these people want the horses I'm sure the BLM would be glad to give them to them.


----------

